
Show HN: SAVE LIVES! meme poster generator to help UK government Covid messaging - george_cave
https://www.designedbycave.co.uk/save-lives/
======
george_cave
Confused by the government messaging? Not sure how to stay alert? I made a
little toy to help create your own custom UK Government COVID19 advice
posters...

Would love to hear what you think!

George

